# Get my sleep cycle under control



## oba (Apr 5, 2010)

Having no social life, job etc... my sleep always changes (for ex. yesterday i turned in at 4am), and I want to get in under control for my physical and mental well being.

Detailed plan :b:
Apr. 8 - Turn in at 3am, Get up 10am (using alarm clock) [DONE ]
Apr. 9 - Turn in at 2am, Get up 9am
....
Apr. 11 - Turn in at 12am, Get up at 8am (my ideal sleep cycle)
*
EDIT: *scrap it. there doesn't seem to be a point in sleeping before 2am


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

hey I just wanted to say this was and still is a huge challenge for me. Ive always been a late night sleeper. For at least 2 months or so Ive always gotten up before 9, usually 8 but in the past few weeks I moved to waking up at 7. I have to say waking up everyday at 7 is great, and gives me the whole day to do college work and push me to accomplish new things like studying at a coffeshop or library and walking about, essentially being out of the house and productive. 

One thing I found great is to find books that you really enjoy, I personally started reading biographies of great kings and generals, and at about 10 pm you start reading and just keep reading until you are tired. Since I have a similar problem sometimes I can stay up till 1 am but usually i fall asleep at about midnight which makes waking up at 7 pretty easy and waking up at 8 almost certain. 

I think its an essential goal and I just wanted you to know from someone who had the same problem that keep trying that once you get in the groove its worth all the effort required. Its great to see the whole day go by.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have no sleep cycle whatsoever. Since I was 14 my sleep cycle has never been normal. I've gone 52 hours without sleep before. I constantly miss college and appointments because of this. I'm too scared to go out when it's this wrong. Ican barely and I see things, flashing black streaks in doorways, perhaps where I expect people to be. I wish the get up at a constant time thing works but when you never know when you'll sleep it seems fruitless. I just wish the doctors prescribed me some horse pills I could use to knock it back into check when it goes sour, not as a long term solution, just untill my body realises who's in charge again.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

I've found that I feel my best when I wake up consistently at the same time each morning, regardless of the amount of sleep. I know it's a completely different situation for you "youngins" though. Still, proper sleep regulation is a huge part of the battle with pretty much any mental illness.


----------



## shazzaTPM (Oct 29, 2008)

I have had many, many times of going to bed late and waking up in the afternoon. It makes me feel as if I have wasted a day, and hence worthless. Waking up at 10am at the latest is a great day to embrace the day with an uplifting approach.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

fredbloggs02 said:


> I wish the get up at a constant time thing works but when you never know when you'll sleep it seems fruitless.


Yeah, every time I try to force myself to go to bed at night and get up in the morning no matter what, it doesn't seem to work and I just go back to sleeping whenever I can manage. I'm trying to force it right now and so far I'm not sleeping at all. :| I so wish it were as easy as just _deciding_ to sleep.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was always a night owl, but i noticed my sleep pattern went out the window when i worked the evening shift 2 summers ago, so i didnt get home until 1am and most nights didnt go to bed until 4am. 
Due to my stressful year i havent had a sleep cycle - its all over the place. I never see the point in going to bed before 2am, and this even means when i have to be up really early - idk, i feel i miss out on stuff (god knows what, cos nothing ever happens in those hours for me anyway).


----------



## Draztic (May 22, 2010)

http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2005/05/how-to-become-an-early-riser/


----------

